# The History of The Hobbit, One-Volume Edition



## user16578 (May 18, 2019)

I recently got hold of this book by John D. Rateliff.

Is it any good for it looks very interesting...!

Has anyone of you knowledge about this book?
I am looking forward to learn about your comments.


----------

